# Farmall H will not start



## ionfuel (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello - I am a novice mechanic; don't know why my 51' H won't start.

Last used about 1 1/2 months ago; started/ran fine. Has sat in the cold barn since that time. Still has the 6 volt positive ground set up.

Battery has good crank. Carb is getting gas. getting voltage to the coil. watched for spark on one of the plug wires; seen a little spark, but just barely.

Noticed that the coil gets fairly warm after several crank attempts. Is that normal?

If anyone has any trouble shooting ideas I can try, please advise.
Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## ionfuel (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello - got it started. I shot a small bit of starter fluid into each of the cylinders; that did the trick; purrs.... like a kitten!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it started. The H's and M's were hard to start in my experience due to the 6v system. My Farmall H has issues cranking when it gets cold out, and if it doesn't crank fast enough, the extra compression I have due to putting in high altitude pistons makes it stop dead in its tracks when it tries to fire. I get tons of power from the new pistons, but it does make starting harder. I'm contemplating converting mine to a 12v system to help out with that.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wondering if battery charger w/full cranking amps would help works well for cold 12 volt start.

When we had our H on the farm,the old girl was park on step slope..rolling jump start never fail.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i had a h that was a very good runner,but you would have to choke it to start,then ran fine. i converted it to 12volts and added electronic ignition and i will tell you what,you hit the starter,instantly running.best thing i done.


----------



## ionfuel (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello - also had made some adjustments to the carb; the needle point screw (one on bottom on angle) and the fuel/air mix screw (one on upper left hand side) were out too far. Once I got it started I left it warm up and tinkered with them for a bit. It made a big difference on how much better it does on a cold start. Now I usually give it a little choke and throttle on those cold mornings, and even with a slow 6V crank, it fires and starts.

The carb that is on it was a rebuilt one I found on ebay. It made a big difference in how it runs compared to original one that was on it.


----------

